

How to Get an Influencer’s Attention - pier0
http://www.techipedia.com/2010/influencer-attention/

======
rajat
I find who is NOT in the list interesting. While I certainly am not condemning
the article, it is interesting that no one who is highly technical is in the
list. Where are the 21st century Andy Groves, Bill Gates, Steve Jobs, Nolan
Bushnell? The marketers and the popularizers (not to say PR men, because that
is apparently a bad thing to be) are the ones determining the next big thing,
and not Linus Torvalds, or Lars Rasmussen or anyone from ARM.

Or are those guys just too busy building the things that'll change the world
to be out twittering or blogging about it?

~~~
tamar
As the author of this post, I wanted to let you know that this post wasn't
intended for a highly technical audience.

I mentioned in the comments that I explicitly reached out to the influencers
in the "new media" sphere because they'd be a lot more responsive than, say,
Bill Gates or Steve Jobs.

Maybe you're right, though, I should have given it a try. I don't know what
Bill Gates's email address is. I do know Steve's, but my experience from
emailing him is that he won't even bother to respond. Some "influencers" put
themselves on a pedestal and don't bother engaging. Steve is one of those
holier-than-thou types.

I focused on those who had an audience online for that very reason.

